# windows 10 upgrade popup



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

is there a way to get rid of the popup for upgrade to windows 10. you can close it but keeps coming back
thx


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya Upgrade to 10 ~!


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Let's see if I can remember how I shut mine down.

Open it up and you should see the menu ( the 3 bars) on the left hand upper corner. 
Click on that menu.
It will let you choose if you want them to send win 10 to you or not. 
Click on what you want.

Hope that helps.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

*How to stop the Windows 10 upgrade notifications*

While you can go to Windows Update and then Installed Updates to remove the patch named KB3035583, you'll have to disable automatic updates to prevent it coming back. 
http://cdn2.pcadvisor.co.uk/cmsdata...o-stop-Windows-10-upgrade-notifications-3.jpg


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

arabian knight said:


> Ya Upgrade to 10 ~!


No thank you. Will stay with 7.

Besides Microsoft let it slip out with the free upgrade to 10 they will only give out so many patches to the free ones then you have to buy support to get more fixes


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

po boy said:


> *How to stop the Windows 10 upgrade notifications*
> 
> While you can go to Windows Update and then Installed Updates to remove the patch named *KB3035583*, you'll have to disable automatic updates to prevent it coming back.


I just checked my PC for updates and that is still there as an optional update..


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

po boy said:


> I just checked my PC for updates and that is still there as an optional update..


Right-click on the update and select Ignore.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nevada said:


> Right-click on the update and select Ignore.


I ignore optional updates.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

po boy said:


> I ignore optional updates.


If you select Ignore it shouldn't show it again.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nevada said:


> If you select Ignore it shouldn't show it again.


It doesn't matter as I ignore *all* optional updates..


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Update KB3035583 was the one I had to uninstall and hide on Windows 8.1 to stop it.

The I.T. admin who told me how to stop it said if it came up on a Windows 7 o/s that update KB2952664 was the one that had to be uninstalled and hidden.

I was also told to use the automatic download/let me install setting to keep the upgrade to 10 icon or popup away.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

On either Win7 or Win8, uninstall (if installed) and hide these updates:

KB2952664
KB2976978
KB3021917
KB3035583

I forget which of those are present on 7 and/or 8; I just look for all of them. The two in the middle are, I believe, the compatibility checkers. I've seen reports of them coming back after they've been hidden, but haven't actually seen it. But I don't run Windows myself, so haven't had much chance to observe that in the long term.


----------



## Annes (Jan 1, 2016)

Take the following commands and put them in a notepad file.

wusa/uninstall/kb:3075249/quiet/norestart
wusa/uninstall/kb:3080149/quiet/norestart
wusa/uninstall/kb:3068708/quiet/norestart
wusa/uninstall/kb:2976978/quiet/norestart
wusa/uninstall/kb:3021917/quiet/norestart
wusa/uninstall/kb:2952664/quiet/norestart
wusa/uninstall/kb:3035583/quiet/norestart
wusa/uninstall/kb:3075851/quiet/norestart
wusa/uninstall/kb:3022345/quiet/norestart
wusa/uninstall/kb:3050265/quiet/norestart
wusa/uninstall/kb:3065987/quiet/norestart
wusa/uninstall/kb:2977759/quiet/norestart

Add nothing other than the text above. No spaces. No other characters. 
((If you need to change the command lines, chose Edit from a right click. Open treats the lines as commands and runs them.))
Name the file nothanks.bat and save it as a text file to your desktop. It&#8217;s easy to find there. 
Close it.
Open it to run it. 
Each line is a command to uninstall the specific windows updates that prompt you to upgrade to 10 and or tells your computer to send your data to Microsoft. The quiet/norestart keeps your computer from reloading the updates. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Annes said:


> Add nothing other than the text above. No spaces. No other characters.


It will need a space before each slash, or it won't parse correctly. That's a great idea, though; didn't even occur to me to look for a way to do it from a DOS shell.

Here's a page with a bit more info, including descriptions of what each of those updates do, and a few others having to do with telemetry that should also be removed:
http://techne.alaya.net/?p=12499

Apparently wusa can't hide them after uninstalling, so that still has to be done manually in Windows Update.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah none of that changed anything for me, as have none of the other things I have done online like manually go in and go after each update. That Get Windows 10 button is there for good I think.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

po boy said:


> It doesn't matter as I ignore *all* optional updates..


That's not a good idea, since a lot of the optional updates are driver updates. Major hardware manufacturers submit driver updates to Microsoft for distribution through Windows updates. Your system should run a lot better with up-to-date drivers.


----------

